# Plus Size Sports/Riding Bra



## Red Gate Farm

One thing I find annoying as a plus size rider is the plus sized "bad boys" I have to put up with.

What is your favourite sports bra for holding your boobage at bay? It _hurts_ when they bounce too much! 

Do you have a favourite store or online site you get yours from?


----------



## VelvetsAB

_I use Nike or Champion brand sports bras. I can get away with one, but I often wear two, just for extra "squishing" them closer to my body._


----------



## faye

I am not a plus size rider, however i am more then qualified to comment on this thread (I have natural boobs that are bigger than Jordans fake ones ever were).

I use a shockabsorber level 4 in a size too small for me (back size and cup size too small).

Shock Absorber Sports Bra: D+ Max Sports Bra N109


----------



## EighteenHands

I totally feel you on this topic!

check out my blog post on plus size sports bras and where to find them:EighteenHands ~ We All Need a Little Support!

xoxo

~Lizzy


----------



## sabowin

I just bought two more Enell bras to go with my first one. They aren't much to look at, but they do the job!


----------



## Joe4d

ummmmm


----------



## ellygraceee

LOL Joe4d! 

I wear a Berlei sports bra and stack on the crop tops and it works fine for me. I'm not sure how large they go up to though.


----------



## nuisance

So far, since getting my new horse, I've not had her out of a slow trot, so haven't needed a sports bra... though I did have some years ago when I played softball..... I'd black my eyes and trip every time I tried to run! Not a pretty picturs... Better be glad there were NO pics of it Joe4d!!! 
So, thanks for reminding me that I need to get some before I work up to the next step! lol


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Is it bad that Aires' trot is so smooth I don't need anything more than my regular bra (and I'm right on the verge of being a double D cup...in fact, in some bras, I am a DD)? 

Although I am glad this was posted because I will be needing some "support" in this area later on. ;-) lol


----------



## redape49

Sports Bras, High-Impact Athletic Bras | Under Armour®

I use these bad boys they are great!


----------



## newbhj

I'm not plus sized, only a little chubby, but I still need to keep the girls in check. I've been wondering if the sports bras sold on tack sites like dover, smartpak, etc are any different than the ones I bought from my local sporting-goods store. I have an Adidas one and a Champion one.
I want to know because I don't want saggy boobs when I'm older and have sat 3847198247981 hours of trot (exaggeration obviously!)


----------



## Golden Horse

Ennel bra's get my vote, stops any inclination for the girls to get in their own rhythm


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Golden Horse said:


> Ennel bra's get my vote, stops any inclination for the girls to get in their own rhythm


Okay, THAT ^^ made me snort!! Where do you find those epic smilies, GH?!


----------



## Golden Horse

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Okay, THAT ^^ made me snort!! Where do you find those epic smilies, GH?!


I would tell you, but then I would have to kill you!!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Golden Horse said:


> I would tell you, but then I would have to kill you!!


With as sore as I am right now from our ride today? PLEASE DO!! lol :lol:


----------



## faye

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Is it bad that Aires' trot is so smooth I don't need anything more than my regular bra (and I'm right on the verge of being a double D cup...in fact, in some bras, I am a DD)?
> 
> Although I am glad this was posted because I will be needing some "support" in this area later on. ;-) lol


I'd kill to be a DD cup. I'm currently sitting on the verge of a GG cup (and t is natural)


----------



## maura

I love the Champion sports bras; not the ones in the store, I order from the catalog where they have this bad boy:

Product Information: Champion Double Dry+™ Sport Comfort™ Full-Support Sports Bra - ChampionUSA,

In a regular bra, I completely resemble GH's smilie.


----------



## Golden Horse

Being a 50+ woman, I now wear a 42 long, rather than measuring in cup size, the reason that I like the Ennel is, not only does it strap the snow birds (as in heading south for the winter) down to minimize bounce, but also it stops all that unsightly sort of side spill going on, I tried other sports bras but while they did force the snow birds to squish, they just kind of head back towards my armpits and tried to escape there.

That's why Ennel gets my vote, do other makes manage that issue well?


----------



## spookychick13

Subscribing! I can never find the right riding bra. Just the other day I mentioned that SmartPak had riding clothes, etc. They should make a bra.
SmartBewbs.


----------



## sabowin

Yes, and the Enell also prevents the lovely "four-pack" look from spillage out the top. It's mildly annoying because most of my shirts are V-neck (or lower than crew neck in whatever shape)--not crazy low-cut or anything, but lower than the Enell comes to (I don't like the feeling of a shirt right up around my neck). So I'm limited in the number of shirts I can wear with them, but that's okay. They do the job! Now if only it was easier to control the jiggles everywhere else! (I have ridden in Spanx, but summer is not the time to do that!)


----------



## LetAGrlShowU

OMG how horribly funny is this thread!! I wear a bra, a sports bra and a tank top with a bra built in. But sitting the trot can be uncomfortable. Golden, you have said and posted some of the funniest things ive ever read!


----------



## maura

GH, 

You're killing me. I am 52, and my bra size is 40D - long as well. 

And my girls are *shy*, that's why when I lay on my back, they run and hide in my armpits rather than staying centerstage. 

ROFL.


----------



## ohmyitschelle

_I wear a normal bra, I like the padded kind, they seem to give more "protection", though still a lot of movement. I watched a practice dressage test I got taped for myself and couldn't focus on the actual test cos my boobs looked like they were gonna come flying out my top! Needless to say I recently acquired a sports bra and wear that over top of my normal bra. Like other posters said, I like the snug feeling. Now at the gym I don't worry about jogging on the treadmill, and videoing myself trotting doesn't bother me as much anymore hahaha!
_


----------



## faye

For all of you out there who ride in normal bra's. Please please don't ride in underwire bra's I do know of someone who got stabbed by her underwire in a fall and during my most recent fall I was wearing an underwire and now have the most enormous and extremely painful underwire shaped bruise on my chest/boobs from where the wire bent under the pressure and went into my side.


----------



## sparrowrider

I fifteenth (or whatever) the recommendation for the Enell. I have the regular one, not the light -- which doesn't look nearly as supportive. It straps absolutely everything down. I'm a 38J, and I still have all my teeth after riding Hook's jackhammer trot, so you know it's true.

They're kind of ugly and fairly costly, but they work. I get good deals on eBay on them.


----------



## Loklir

well i'm an F... and i usually wear berlei(? is that how you spell it) and then a nike crop top over the top or another berlei instead of the crop top. also the sports bras with the adjustable straps that can do the cross at the back do amazing things it really supports them 

i do however recommend that once you get to a d or dd that you wear two sports bras (it just makes for a more comfortable ride)


----------



## lalalalapoli

Red Gate Farm said:


> One thing I find annoying as a plus size rider is the plus sized "bad boys" I have to put up with.
> 
> What is your favourite sports bra for holding your boobage at bay? It _hurts_ when they bounce too much!
> 
> Do you have a favourite store or online site you get yours from?


i use goddess bra, it actually holds my boobage really good, and they dont bounce as they did before.


----------



## sammerson

I literally just told myself this morning that I needed to get a sports bra to ride in and then I saw this thread. Great recommendations...thanks everyone!


----------



## Cacowgirl

Very needed thread! I've worn underwires for many decades-my favorite sports bras have underwires-guess I'll take that stabbing chance. But, if all else fails-there is an operation availble~ A Reduction! I "lost" 2.5 #'s!! Seemed tiny afterward, but I'm still wearing a D cup, so guess that isn't true. I still have some of my old sports bras, & love them in the winter as they are thick & soft, but the regular ones work now unless I'm at a "puffy" stage. If I keep my weight down, I do ok, but man-those things just want to grow. So, be aware ladies, there can be a growth spurt there as a result of the "change".


----------



## PaintCowgirl

I am not plus sized but my top half is-DDD I wear the Under Armour zip up kind. 
Redirect Notice


----------



## Saskatchewan

*Hate the bounce*

I find it painful and kind of distracting. A friend of mine who is larger in that area told me she wears 2 bras so I tried it. Significant difference. I bought 2 good quality sports bras and now wear 2 when riding. Thought it would be uncomfortable but actually it is much better than bouncing. :?


----------



## mmneely932

I'm a 42ddd and swear by the Enell Sports bra. They're pricey at about 65-70 a piece, but I catch seconds on ebay at 2 for 72. They take a little getting used to, but the girls DO NOT MOVE!


----------



## lalalalapoli

there is a new line on classicshapewear.com, the name is Anita bras, they are great i got mine last week and they are really comfortable and look good quality.


----------



## kelseykuze

Nike sports bras!
They may be expensive but they are so worth it.


----------



## jcraig10

glad I found this thread....really need a good sports bra! its so hard to find one for DDs


----------

